# My emersed setup - Tesco Jar 19/9



## Tom

This is what I've been trying out recently. Nothing special, no scape as such, but an attempt at growing several species emersed. I've now got HC, D. diandra, Crypt willisii, Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides, Staurogyne and Hairgrass. I have been surprised at the D. diandra. It doesn't seem to want to grow more than 2-3" emersed. Is that normal?

The substrate is just compost. It's watered every few days, just to keep it moist. The lid isn't a tight fit, so it's not sealed. 


















Tom


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: My emersed setup*

wow this looks really good Tom. Plants look super healthy   

Diandra is not a large plant even when Tropica send it in an emers form. So probably will not grow that much.


----------



## Westyggx

*Re: My emersed setup*

Loving the lush green Tom!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

*Re: My emersed setup*

That's bloody cute.


----------



## Gary Nelson

*Re: My emersed setup*

Very nice - I even think my Mrs would like that on the window sill


----------



## Bobtastic

*Re: My emersed setup*

Loving it Tom, it looks really healthy and neat. Do you just keep the substrate moist? No water above it?


----------



## nayr88

*Re: My emersed setup*

Really smart that mate! Nice one.


----------



## Eboeagles

*Re: My emersed setup*

Love it! Puts my propagater to shame! I need to smarten up!!


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: My emersed setup*

Very very cool.


----------



## dw1305

*Re: My emersed setup*

Hi all,
I really like this, it is so good I'd be very reluctant to add any water. I'll have a think whether I've got a small flowering plant that would look good in there. There must be a small bromeliad, orchid, aroid or insectivorous plant that would be suitable (_Pinguicula moranensis_?).

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tom

*Re: My emersed setup*

Thanks for the comments, wasn't expecting that 



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> Do you just keep the substrate moist? No water above it?



The substrate is kept wet, but no standing water above the surface. I found it gets BGA if it's too wet.



			
				dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I really like this, it is so good I'd be very reluctant to add any water. I'll have a think whether I've got a small flowering plant that would look good in there. There must be a small bromeliad, orchid, aroid or insectivorous plant that would be suitable (_Pinguicula moranensis_?).
> 
> cheers Darrel



I won't be filling this with water if that's what you mean. As the substrate is literally just compost I'm not sure how it would fare underwater. I've found it works well for just growing plants this way though. 

If the Pinguicula is one of these http://www.cascadecarnivores.com/images/pinguicula/FraserBeaut.jpg, they look pretty good 

What I'd quite like to do is have some shallower setups/cubes with clear or no silicone, and a specimen plant in each. Then the rest could be HC or similar. I think that would look good  I'd like to try Crypts properly, but they're so slow growing. Maybe some Echinodorus would be nice, kept small. Ohhhh, I'm gonna have to spend money now!! Might have to get another P@H cube when they're back in stock again after the packaging changeover. 

Tom


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: My emersed setup*

This is awesome Tom. The best i've seen.    

You need to try and do it under water now.


----------



## Tom

*Re: My emersed setup*

Cheers Mark 

Hah, funny  Yeah I find it easier with no water


----------



## flygja

*Re: My emersed setup*

That is so awesome. Don't know about you but to me that is a proper scape!


----------



## Tom

*Re: My emersed setup*

Thanks - it's more a case of impulse buying various Tropica plants from work when they turn up, and then thinking "umm, now what??!"

If I see a plant I like, I just buy it - it's like a disease!! At least they'll be getting cheaper soon, and I'll be getting my discount


----------



## Tom

*Re: My emersed setup*

Flowers on diandra and Hydrocotyle


----------



## Antoni

*Re: My emersed setup - flowers*

That is lovely, Tom! Great example of emmersed grown plants ! and the flowering ones are just pure beauty  :text-coolphotos:


----------



## Bobtastic

*Re: My emersed setup*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Thanks for the comments, wasn't expecting that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobtastic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you just keep the substrate moist? No water above it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The substrate is kept wet, but no standing water above the surface. I found it gets BGA if it's too wet.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I'm finding some lovely algae in mine... I'll keep the water lower from now on.

Loving the flowers!


----------



## Tom

*Re: My emersed setup - flowers*

Decided to change the layout today - Picked up some rotundifolia and a Red Diamond Sword, and it's now planted in Fluval Stratum to see how it goes. The Sword's not in the best condition, but it will put out new leaves soon. 













Tom


----------



## NeilW

*Re: My emersed setup - flowers*

Awesome Tom. Maybe worth replacing the lid with clingfilm and slowly increase the opening over the space of a month to 'break in' the plants. This will mean you won't get the annoying condensation. It worked for my IKEA kilner jar but that has a smaller opening so it would be interesting if you can do the same with your cube.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: My emersed setup - flowers*

Looks very nice mate  I love these shots.

Today i've got a fresh shipment of Ranunculus Inundatus which has a small yellow flower. That plant could work in a small tank like this and the emers form is a beauty.


----------



## Tom

*Re: My emersed setup - flowers*

Thanks Viktor 

Does anyone know if Fluval Stratum actually contains nutrients, or is it another inert clay? Looking at the new Sword leaves, they are very yellow/brown, but otherwise look healthy. Is that how it is emersed, or is there some deficiency due to a lack of nutrients in the soil? The origina leaves were green. 




 

Tom


----------



## BigTom

*Re: My emersed setup - Sword leaves, and Fluval Stratum?*

My emersed sword leaves are always very yellow at first, then turn green over a few days after they're fully gorwn.


----------



## Tom

*Re: My emersed setup - Sword leaves, and Fluval Stratum?*

Thanks Tom, will keep an eye on it. The leaf bottom right does seem to be getting greener when compared to how it was in the first pics I posted. 

Just a quick one now - HC is starting to grow again after the "re-scape"


----------



## dw1305

*Re: My emersed setup - Sword leaves, and Fluval Stratum?*

Hi all,
I agree with Tom, the leaf will green up, I do however think that the colour indicates that it is N deficient.
If you want to green the leaf up, you can add some more nitrogen, the safest would be as a foliar feed using urea as your N source, this should avoid leaf scorch. You could use KNO3 as your foliar feed, but you need to make sure it is a dilute solution (probably no more than 10ppm N).

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tom

*Re: My emersed setup - Sword leaves, and Fluval Stratum?*

Thanks Darrel, as you can see they do get greener as they get older. The new leaves come out bright orange/yellow. I'll see how it goes as to N dosing - I have some Tropica Capsules I could use, or could just inject a KNO3 mix into the substrate when I water it.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: My emersed setup*

This is sweet Tom. Really inspiring me to do one for myself.


----------



## Tom

*Re: My emersed setup*

You need to Mark! Just pop it on the window sill. All you need is a tank, substrate and plants. 

The Sword is putting out a new leaf every 2-3 days at the moment, growing about 0.5-1cm per day. The HC is starting to fill in too. More so at the front, which happens to be the wetter section due to the substrate's slope. 

If I can get hold of a cheap 9w light and HOB filter, I might fill this with water at some point.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: My emersed setup*

gunna go by me a cube


----------



## Bobtastic

*Re: My emersed setup*

Can we get a full frontal shot Tom? 

Really need to get my hands on some more HC, for my attempt at one of these...


----------



## Tom

*Re: My emersed setup*

Ill try and get one tonight or tomorrow morning. It looks quite flat at the moment as the sword has no height to it. Its just throwing leaves out sideways. I think if i do fill it with water, this will change. The rotundifolia is starting to grow fairly quickly now though.


----------



## Bobtastic

*Re: My emersed setup*

Feel free to wing any unwanted clippings my way!


----------



## Tom

*Re: My emersed setup*

Here we go then 

It's tricky getting frontal shots of this as it's backlit by the window, but these aren't too bad!

Bob - If I get any spare stem trimmings I'll let you know. I have Hydrocotyle growing like a weed in the propagator next to this one, but the trimmings aren't really much good. 

















Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Bobtastic

*Re: My emersed setup - new pics*

It looks great Tom! Thanks for the photos, I'm defo gonna have to get a pot of HC when funds allow!


----------



## Tom

*Re: My emersed setup - new pics*

Do it  I really recommend the rotundifolia too, it looks great out of water.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers

*Re: My emersed setup - new pics*

awesome!


----------



## Tom

*Re: My emersed setup - new pics*

Thanks


----------



## Tom

*Re: My emersed setup - new pics*

And today, playing with backgrounds  All light is still just from the window













Tom


----------



## nayr88

*Re: My emersed setup - new pics*

Love this tank 

I've go a dennerle 10 with lid and want to do the same thing, I've got a pot of hc but what others would you recommend from the common lot I can Pick up in p@h, I'll get some rotundifolia, I'm worried about the sword overshadowin the hc.


----------



## Tom

*Re: My emersed setup - new pics*

Try Crypts or something, that would be interesting. I have willisii growing in a planter in soil. Staurogyne works well too. Just see what they have, and use your imagination. I'd quite like to try Myriophyllum too.


----------



## gmartins

*Re: My emersed setup - new pics*

I may be wrong but I think Myriophyllum is a "true" aquatic plant so it wont probably grow emersed.

cheers,

GM


----------



## Tom

*Re: My emersed setup - new pics*

You might be right, and I might have the wrong name! I'm sure there was a similar looking plant that could be grown this way. 

We've got some great Ozelot Swords in at work at the moment, and it's so tempting to get one to grow emersed. I've just got nowhere to put one!!

I've got this planter going at the moment too, with HC, C. willisii, E. parvula, Staurogyne, and H. sibthorpioides. You can probably see the Hydrocotyle growing out of the lid! I can't take the lid of now because it would never go back on - the plants have grown up the sides!






Tom


----------



## viktorlantos

*My emersed setup - new pics*

M. Matogrossense has an emerse form. With smaller and stronger leaf. Bit similar to didiplis diandra submers form. Beauty tank mate! 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=47.441963,18.940623


----------



## ghostsword

*Re: My emersed setup - new pics*

Great display of emersed plants, I am happy that more and more people are trying emersed displays. They are in my opinion more interesting than underwater scapes.


----------



## Tom

*Re: My emersed setup - new pics*

Thanks Viktor, I reckon I'll try some then. 
They are much less stressful aren't they Luis! There's almost nothing to go wrong!!

I thought I'd put some pics up of the propagator, as I gave it a trim earlier. 

Here's how it was




Trimmed




Quick shot of the Staurogyne and Crypts




And back on the windowsil. 





I think I'll get some more of these propagators and keep just one species in each. Would be more convenient if they were a bit taller to help with growing larger Crypts and some Echinos.

Tom


----------



## ghostsword

*My emersed setup - new pics*

 yep emersed plants are just fantastic, very little goes wrong with them.

For tall propagators check pets at home they got this homes for insects, really tall. 


---
- .


----------



## Tom

*Re: My emersed setup - new pics*

I work there, I haven't seen them!! The reptile section is still new to us though, so it may be something we get in the future.


----------



## ghostsword

*My emersed setup - new pics*

Maybe they can order them. I will take a picture later on, I'm using it for housing garden spiders, crickets and snails. 


---
- .


----------



## Tom

*Re: My emersed setup - new pics*

I had a trim this evening (re-used the trimmings). I'm going to try and shape the stems from now on, sloping from low at the front to higher at the back. I've taken them pretty low to see how they bush out. I also noticed today the Sword had a flower poking out. Will be good to see what it looks like when it's out


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: My emersed setup - new pics*

You've got this stuff nailed mate!   

Move to a 60cm, scaped!


----------



## Tom

*Re: My emersed setup - new pics*

With or without water? Hah! Cheers 

I've actually got a 60P in my TGM "basket" but I'm too nervous to press checkout!! In my aquaessentials basket are 10 liters of Flora Base, 2x 18w Superfish lights, Hoses etc etc.... I can't make myself do it!!


----------



## GHNelson

*Re: My emersed setup - new pics*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> With or without water? Hah! Cheers
> 
> I've actually got a 60P in my TGM "basket" but I'm too nervous to press checkout!! In my aquaessentials basket are 10 liters of Flora Base, 2x 18w Superfish lights, Hoses etc etc.... I can't make myself do it!!


Whats a 60P Tom :?: 
hoggie


----------



## Tom

*Re: My emersed setup - new pics*

The ADA 60x30x36cm tank


----------



## GHNelson

*Re: My emersed setup - new pics*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> The ADA 60x30x36cm tank


Ooooh Boy
You will need to do some overtime, to pay for all those goodies  
hoggie


----------



## Tom

*Re: My emersed setup - new pics*

I've sneaked my way into some extra shifts this month


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: My emersed setup - new pics*

Hey Tom,they all look ! 
Do you have to spray them each day?


----------



## Tom

*Re: My emersed setup - new pics*

Nope, just syringe some water into the substrrate


----------



## Tom

*Re: My emersed setup - new pics*

Recovering slowly from the trim. The rotundifolia seems much quicker than the diandra though. And the Ech. flower has now left the tank!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

*Re: My emersed setup - new pics*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> With or without water? Hah! Cheers
> 
> I've actually got a 60P in my TGM "basket" but I'm too nervous to press checkout!! In my aquaessentials basket are 10 liters of Flora Base, 2x 18w Superfish lights, Hoses etc etc.... I can't make myself do it!!



Do it do it!

I love this little setup. 

I've been playing around with some emersed plants, having loads of fun with crypts. Might set up something more permanent soon.


----------



## Tom

*Re: My emersed setup - new pics*

I've done it and the journal is under way  

Cheers


----------



## flygja

*Re: My emersed setup - new pics*

That is very beautiful. The emersed Rotala rotundifolia complements the HC really well - similar shaped leaves with a red stem. Brilliant!


----------



## Tom

*Re: My emersed setup - new pics*

Thanks 

My Tesco Jar    This seems to grow at a slower rate than the others. Not sure why though, it uses the same soil as the propagator.


----------



## GHNelson

*Re: My emersed setup - new pics*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> My Tesco Jar    This seems to grow at a slower rate than the others. Not sure why though, it uses the same soil as the propagator.


Your getting a dab hand at this Tom
A few more Rotala-r stems in there and it would look great 
hoggie


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Just started my own cookie jar emersed set up using spare cuttings I had tossed aside in my terrarium


----------



## Westyggx

*Re: My emersed setup - new pics*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Recovering slowly from the trim. The rotundifolia seems much quicker than the diandra though. And the Ech. flower has now left the tank!




Love this Tom, inspired me to start an emeresed setup in my P@H 15ltr now


----------



## JenCliBee

Hey mate... cant seem to find the answer anywhere in the thread so.... what tank was you using for the first one?.... is it a little P@h tank or something?


Looks stunning btw, would love to give one of these a go


----------



## Tom

Hi Jen, it's an AquaEl Shrimp Kit. The 10l size


----------



## GHNelson

Tom said:
			
		

> Hi Jen, it's an AquaEl Shrimp Kit. The 10l size


Hi Tom
Where are these 10 litres on sale  :?: 
hoggie


----------



## Tom

Everywhere round here!! I can't think of a shop (bar pets@home) that doesn't stock them locally. Same now the Fluval Nano is out, everyone's got it at varying prices. 

I think plantedtanks.co.uk do one under the name "Zolux"


----------



## GHNelson

Hi Tom
Yea your correct I googled up  AquaEl Shrimp Kit.
There is lots available on-line.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## JenCliBee

Tom said:
			
		

> Hi Jen, it's an AquaEl Shrimp Kit. The 10l size




Cheers mate


----------



## schruz

Amazing stuff mate! Very natural and well cared for. Have you scaped, with rocks/wood an emersed setup yet?


----------

